# How to win the fight with fogging windows?



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Good evening,

this is my first post on this awesome forum, so your patience with my newbie mistakes will be much appreciated. 

I tried the search engine and unfortunately I realised that it's not the best one I've seen.

What would you recommend to win the war with fogging car windows? I have some IPA left in the garage. Do I need some dedicated anti fog product or some diluted IPA ( like 3:1 or 4:1) will do the job?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

The search function on here is appalling. 

I've spent the last few years just wiping the fog away with poor results so have just ordered some carpro fog fight of which I've heard mixed reviews. I shall report back when I've tried it though!


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Autoglym have released a new glass polish with anti fog.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't waste your money on fog fight. Tried it last week. Useless.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I use the anti fog stuff that I use in my swmming goggles, works quite good
HTH


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't waste cash on any fog fighting stuff they don't work


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

The AG stuff from the clip looks working, but the problem is that I do not trust fancy labels and names. I am really looking for something working, because it's quite annoying to wait i the A/C to demist the windows in the cold or freezing mornings. I regularly change my cabin filter, but he problem still exist.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

AG Glass Polish definitely works. Here's an impartial review I did for some AG trade products including the new Glass Polish, which is the same as the retail version: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319282. It does make a significant difference as the evenings get colder (you get some light misting but the aircon clears it away within a few seconds) and I went and bought a bottle from my local Halfords once my trial pack finished. Maximum performance is 10 days but if you wash your car at least twice a month, you should able to keep it topped up during your wash regime.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tried the new AG stuff yesterday on my bathroom mirror. We have a power shower and the mirror is always bad. This stuff reduced the problem. Whilst it did not fully cure the problem you could at least see your face in the mirror post shower.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I use the anti fog stuff that I use in my swmming goggles, works quite good
> HTH


AKA gob?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

veeduby said:


> AKA gob?


Ha ha, 
That doesn't work in my googles so I reckon no good on windscreen,


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I anti fog products only usually work immediately after applying. After that the performance drops off rapidly.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Might be better to consider why they mist up

water in the car condenses on the cold glass... why is there so much water in the car do you have a leak?

try placing one of those cheap de-humidiferers from the pound store in the car see if that fills up


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Waylander-A4 said:


> Might be better to consider why they mist up
> 
> water in the car condenses on the cold glass... why is there so much water in the car do you have a leak?
> 
> try placing one of those cheap de-humidiferers from the pound store in the car see if that fills up


That's what I was thinking:thumb: check your pollen filter( if fitted :thumb


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

I find that turning on the aircon for a few minutes gets the fog gone quickly especially on the days when the humidity is very high. Not a lot of use if you don't have aircon :-(

I have used fog fight and it works for 7/10 days and then fades fast. You must follow the application instructions to the letter for it to perform properly.


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

I've tried a few and, as others have said, the performance drops off very quickly. I've also had problems with the treatments causing starring of headlights when driving at night.

My car suffers from really bad fogging and I've found that cat litter or rice, placed in and old pair of tights, does a great job of absorbing moisture and stopping the fogging.


----------



## dmce (Jan 3, 2006)

As others have mentioned you could have a leak somewhere. Check under the carpets if you can in the cab and boot


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Wacking up the Air con works for me


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Aircon does for me an all. Another thing that works is before you go a kip, open all the windows half way for 20 odd minutes obviously keep an eye on it and then close them up again, next morning you should have no fog at all or next to nothing. Try it:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I think the old AG glass polish was better for fogging than the new personally, don't know why just seems to do nothing for me now  

Might do a 50:50 to see if I'm making it up or not.


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

Just gone and bought myself some new AG glass polish, for this weekends wash! my car wont stop Steaming up in a morning. hopefully after reading reviews problem solved!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've bought the new AG glass polish for the Civic as i suffer condensation bad (am still chasing leaks, although i think i have now cured most of them!). I did the windows on Sunday. Lovely polish to use, easy on and buff off easy with very little dusting. Smear free too.

It is a bit better as far as misting is concerned, at least on the side windows, but i still had really bad condensation a couple of days this week on the front and rear screen.

I've been told that AG have received a few complaints due to it not performing well and it should work better if left on for at least 15 minutes (and not 5 minutes as it says on the bottle). I'll give it another go at the weekend and try this.

I have also bought some 100g Silca Gel packets from ebay and waiting for them to arrive, hopefully they will help dry out the car a bit to keep the condensation down.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Today I changed my cabin filter again ( OEM ) and cleaned the windows with IPA. 

I forgot to say that I have original sun shades on my windows ( 2 rear doors and the rear ). I was wondering whether they would be the reason, because they don't allow or prevent the air from the vents to reach the windows? I am asking this because I have fogging only on the windows with the shades.


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> Today I changed my cabin filter again ( OEM ) and cleaned the windows with IPA.


This, 
Always replace the cabin filter as it makes a world of difference :thumb:
Also, combine this with a clean screen & treat it with some anti fog stuff. I tend to use RainX Anti Fog. Never really had any problems that a quick blast of the AC doesn't sort


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Im getting this bad this year in my mk4 estate, its been quite rainy and cold. No leeks, but i find if its been raining the water gets trapped in the door shuts and all round the door. And especially sits on the rubber under the door. I try and keep them dry, this helps massively and have next to no condensation in the morning.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

crack the windows a mile or so before you get home so the inside temps are same as outside


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

i found that just super clean glass (inside) helped alot, nothing can stick to clean glass very long.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I tried the new formulation AG Glass Polish on the bathroom mirror this morning.

Left it on for 15 minutes before removing.

Done absolutely nothing to prevent the steam.

Also doesn't work in the car.

Is there anything out there that _actually _works?!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-X-100g...pt=UK_Packaging_Materials&hash=item53ecd1df65

After having these placed around the car for a week, combined with the AG glass polish, i've not had any steamed windows.

They still steam up when i get in the car with a load of kids in the morning to take them to school, but clear a lot quicker as they aren't drenched from steaming up overnight.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

This auction is a lot cheaper for the same 100g x 10 bags.

http://bit.ly/189IdvF


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> This auction is a lot cheaper for the same 100g x 10 bags.
> 
> http://bit.ly/189IdvF


bags aren't as big mate


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Thomar Silica Gel Bags.. They do them in quantities upto 1Kg are really work.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

To be honest, I think getting in it wet or a couple of people breathing provide enough moisture when its cold out. They key I think is to drive or collect it out. I'd be interested to give desiccants a try. Otherwise its all about warm air in through the heater and let it go out a crack in the window once everything is warm. This seems to keep my car fairly clear. As soon as I press recirculate, it'll be foggy in minutes.

Genuinely clean windows help too, as there are less dirt particles for moisture to condense on. It doesn't form so easily on the glass itself.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

My sunroof was constantly misting up at night, with some heavy condensation. I used the new formula AG Glass Polish and it hasn't misted up since!, a quality product IMO.

Andy...


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

XtrailAndy said:


> My sunroof was constantly misting up at night, with some heavy condensation. I used the new formula AG Glass Polish and it hasn't misted up since!, a quality product IMO.
> 
> Andy...


Would you be able to tell us how you got it to work? I find it useless


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

anti mist products are basically wax. I remember at a motor show many years ago, one of the trade stands selling a product to prevent eyeglasses from steaming up. basically a candle.

try it.. coat part of the screen with a candle and see the condensation elsewhere, but not there.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

An update...

I cleaned my windows ( again ), put a new cabin filter and still my rear windows are fogging. I intend to buy some mini moisture absorber and put it somewhere in the car. It's not a problem at all, but it's p**ing me off.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

My Saab 9000 has this really bad habit - mine is due to the false bulkhead (aquarium) being full of leaves, etc causing damp air being drawn into the cabin......maybe a problem for other cars?


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

I may sound stupid but how does turning the AC on help get rid of the mist, thought that hotter air from the blowers cleared it quicker?


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi V3nom,

As for how I got it to work, I just followed the instructions on the back of the pack.

A chap on another forum told me that if you want to help stop your windows misting up you need to have a dry car ( interior ), and by that he means no humid air inside the car, if you set the A/C to re-circulate and the air flow to Foot-well/Windscreen the air in the car will be dried as it passes through the A/C's condenser. All I can say is that this combination has worked for me, and after many months of a misting sunroof I now have one that is crystal clear.

Andy...


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

before-i-forget said:


> I may sound stupid but how does turning the AC on help get rid of the mist, thought that hotter air from the blowers cleared it quicker?


AC takes the moisture out of the air hence why you get dry throat and headaches when your in AC environment for long periods of time


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Wire an ebay car preheater into your car, instant warm car, less engine wear and better mpg


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a 2012 corsa vxr and for the pasr coue of weeks in the evenings now it's cold I had literally condensation on my windows. Took about 10 minutes to Demist them so I could see. 
I tried the rain x anti fog and it made it worse if anything!! 

So what I did is, turned on the AC on full heat till I couldn't bare it any more it was too hot inside and then went for a fast drive (within limits) with the windows fully down for about 5 mins so the damp air would escape and my magic worked and havnt had any mist, condensation or any of the like for the past week now!! 
Give it ago. It worked for me!!


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> AC takes the moisture out of the air hence why you get dry throat and headaches when your in AC environment for long periods of time


That actually makes so much sense haha, I always complain if im somewhere with AC for too long.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

If you have damp air in the car what you can buy is some Silica bags over time they will absorb most if not all the moisture .


----------

